# On Jenny Stare......



## RJRMINIS (Dec 4, 2005)

Well my jenny appears to be getting close, her bag is full and tight, still clear sticky fluid.....But she is now in the stall with heat lamps and I have my camera on her......She doesn't seem to care for all the fuss... Probably because the man I bought her from ran her in a pasture with his cows and other donks, so all this fuss is not something she is used to.

She was suppose to be due in Oct. with my other Jenny, but OBVIOUSLY she didn't take in her first couple heats.

So we are keeping a close eye on her, so the foal will get dried off asap with these freezin temps.

I have been watching her for 2 months.....hopefully she will decide to give us our present before Christmas!!!!


----------



## RNR (Dec 4, 2005)

I don't know much about donkeys Donkying or what ever it is! But If she were a horse I say she is getting close!!

RNR


----------



## jdomep (Dec 5, 2005)

Yiikes



Grace didn't get fluid until the night she had Vernon. You are close and I'd be keeping an eye on her closely too. Can't wait to here this birth story - hmmm "Frosty" sounds like a good name LOL


----------



## RNR (Dec 5, 2005)

Any thing yet??? I am getting excited for you and want to know how she is this morning????


----------



## RJRMINIS (Dec 5, 2005)

Still nothing.......It is suppose to get really cold the next two days, I was hoping she would have it before the snow starts, high of only 10-14 degrees the next two days then it is suppose to be up in the 40's by Sat.

SO now I hope she holds out for Sat.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tazz001 (Dec 5, 2005)

Lasat late pregnancy we had the mom didn't go until middle of December..it was cold...luckily we were with her thru the birth and helped her out with drying her baby. Baby was up and out running in the pasture the next day. Baby was one who didn't mind being out in teh cold weather at all, but she didn't like the warm summer days...

I hope all is well and that you can be with mom when she foals.


----------



## RJRMINIS (Dec 6, 2005)

I think she is holding out for Christmas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bag is tight!!!! It is suppose to snow tonight and temps drop!!! The weekend is suppose to be back in the 40's...Now I hope she holds out for the weekend.

Just pray for a helathy happy foal.

After the week I have had I need something good.(Had a miniature mare miscarry her foal, it was a filly, she was around 7 months along. That happened Sun. & today my grandma who was 95 passed away.)

So I am praying for a good outcome on this birth.


----------



## RNR (Dec 7, 2005)

Well I am praying for you guys! For a good outcome on this new LIFE!

RNR


----------



## luvmycritters (Dec 9, 2005)

Oh boy oh boy! She has got to be getting close by now! Waiting patiently!



Lori


----------



## RNR (Dec 11, 2005)

Whats going on! I hope all is well!

RNR


----------



## RJRMINIS (Dec 12, 2005)

RNR said:


> Whats going on! I hope all is well!
> RNR
> 
> 519403[/snapback]
> ​


Still waiting.............





How long can a jenny go with a bag??? She is finally filling out her nipples, so I think we are much closer, the weather is up in the 40's during the day for the week, I am Praying she will have it soon.....Her fluid is still clear, but will really squirt out....So hopefully I will have good news soon!!!

I have been talking to this little one everynight telling him/her that they need to come out and play now, especially since the weather isn't freezin!!!~~~~~But so far it isn't listening to me


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 14, 2005)

Any news today?? I had a jenny hold out on me for almost 1 month, and then right before (and I dont mean as in 'the foal is getting in position") she narrowed down so bad, you would of thought there was nothing left in her, and 2 days later she was as big as a elephant, and had her baby that evening. If her nipples are filling out, your getting close, and also the clear liquid can change VERY fast. I have had clear in the morning and a baby in the afternoon! Hope you have some good news for us soon. Maybe she/he is going to wait out this snowstorm we're all getting!



Corinne


----------



## RJRMINIS (Dec 14, 2005)

Does this look miserable or what!!!! I tried to get her udder, but it all my pics blurred. Darn camera. She has a full bag and the nipples have filled out and are no longer touching. Still Clear sticky fluid.

Anyone want to put in a guess????


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 14, 2005)

Could you kinda lift her tail






Corinne


----------



## RJRMINIS (Dec 14, 2005)

Never thought of that!LOL But it is hard to do by yourself!HEHE





Never anyone around here when I need them!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 14, 2005)

I know what you mean...I have the same problem!



Are her nipples straight down or sticking outward? Corinne


----------



## RJRMINIS (Dec 15, 2005)

Straight down!


----------



## RNR (Dec 15, 2005)

THat Jenny looks like she is going to explode!!! Come on give that baby up!! We want to see it!! Baby hogging Jenny!!

RNR


----------



## jdomep (Dec 15, 2005)

She's GONNA BLOW! LOL

I bet she'll go before Christmas


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 15, 2005)

Do we have a baby to talk about tonight?????






Any change in her colorstrum if we dont?? Corinne


----------



## RJRMINIS (Dec 15, 2005)

Nothing yet.....I am about to go CRAZY!!





Same as yesterday, her fluid is VERY sticky tonight.....SHe is so miserable.....Hopefully soon!!!!

Of course it is suppose to start getting really cold again, she couldn't have it when we had 40 degree weather, oh no.....Have to make it hard on me!

Heat lamps are on, stall is bedded in Straw!!! We are and have been READY!

I am thinking Christmasy names, hehe....


----------



## beaminewbie (Dec 15, 2005)

Its a full moon tonight!!! I bet she goes tonight or tomorrow!!!


----------



## Marnie (Dec 16, 2005)

Well, when will that baby arrive? I've been watching this thread like a hawk, I need to see a new baby donkey. Maybe we should start a thread that shows baby donkeys? Anyway, I wish your momma donkey and you the best of luck and I'll bet she'll arrive on Christmas morning, woudln't that be neat? I just dont' know if I can wait a whole yr and a half to have my own baby donkeys, I think if I had the chance, I'd buy or trade a bred mare for a bred jenny, I'll just have to keep my eyes open. Anyway, hurry baby!!!


----------



## tifflunn (Dec 17, 2005)

Well? That is sooo big. Can't wait to see the little one.

Tiffany


----------



## Winchester Farms (Dec 18, 2005)

im on jenny stare too! this is driving me nuts!!!!



wish the weather was warmer!!!


----------



## RJRMINIS (Dec 18, 2005)

Winchester Farms said:


> im on jenny stare too! this is driving me nuts!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It snowed ALOT, I think close to 6 inches......But is suppose to warm back up the middle of the week, I have heat lamps going, stall bedded in straw, still waitin....What's your weather like?

The weather forecast says it is suppose to go back to the 40's byt Thurs. So now I am hoping for a Christmas baby. Although her udder is EVEN bigger today. She is restless, and keeping me pooper scooping constantly.....

Should be soon!


----------



## Winchester Farms (Dec 18, 2005)

ah, i was up all night last night, she looks different and i swore she was going to give birth! here in NJ it's been cold but today it's 42 so i really wish she'd foal tonight!!! why doesnt she have a bag? at least you can tell you're is getting closer from the bag!!! good luck! i'll be thinking about your jennet today and tonight! hope we both have christmas babies!!!!


----------



## RNR (Dec 19, 2005)

MAN! Now we are wating on 2 bundles of joy! What a cool christmas present a baby would be!

Good luck ladies!

RNR


----------



## Marnie (Dec 20, 2005)

Any baby long ears yet? If I can't have one, I NEED to see one. Hopefully, Christmas babies!!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 20, 2005)

Gosh dang it, I wasnt here for 2 days and thought for sure I would come on and see a BABY, but NOOOOOO.... now its 2 babies we're waiting for.






So, which jenny do you think is gong to be the first to have hers? My guess will go to Winchester,



cause..I swear KS's jenny just likes to keep us all in suspense,



and when we are all about to give up on her having it--TADAAAA she will!









Good luck to both and HOPE to hear some baby report soon. Corinne


----------



## lilfoot (Dec 20, 2005)

My last donk was born Feb 5, 2004 & I thought mom was just fat! It should have been impossible to be bred but...surprise!

Hope all is well with your momma donkey today. No baby yet? I'm now hooked on this thread too...waiting...


----------



## Winchester Farms (Dec 20, 2005)

oh man....no baby yet. no bag either.



two days ago she looked like this:






and today she hardly looks pregnant but is very low. do you think it was just the way the baby was sitting that made her look that wide or do you think she is dropping?






i'll try to get more pictures today.


----------



## jdomep (Dec 20, 2005)

Winchester Farms said:


> oh man....no baby yet. no bag either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW she looks SO close!!! No bag yet?? Gracie's last few days she looked less pg so I bet Santa's gonna bring you a baby  The day she gets a bag beware! That's what our girl did.


----------



## tifflunn (Dec 20, 2005)

Well one way or the other- I am starting to feel for the girl- that baby shift she looks like she will wobble over.



I am enjoying the wait



Tiffany

Edited to say

LOL- I didn't realize she was another donkie in waiting- wow they get big



- now I get it we are waiiting on two


----------



## RJRMINIS (Dec 20, 2005)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> Gosh dang it, I wasnt here for 2 days and thought for sure I would come on and see a BABY, but NOOOOOO.... now its 2 babies we're waiting for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I agree I think Winchester's Jenny Looks bigger, but you should see the bag on my girl today!!!!!!!!! She looks like she could explode with milk!!!

Still big, last night on the stall cam she laid down and would keep looking back at her rear, then shift back & forth, so uncomfortable......Fluid is still clear and hasn't changed to the opaque or white color yet.......





I think we are both going to be NUTS by the time these little long ears arrive.....Christmas would be perfect, especially since it is starting to warm up here, it is almost in the 30's and by the weekend suppose to be 55!!!!!!!





GO JENNY!!!! GO JENNY!!!!!!!!GOOOOOOOOOO!

I will update as soon as something happens, I tried to get pics of her udder, but they don't turn out to good, I might try again, I am heading out to do evening chores shortly.

I have heard of Jenny's that develop a bag right before they foal, so Winchester hang in there!!!!

OK....Now everyone Vote who will be first!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh and for fun Jack or jennet???????/ I am hoping for a jennet!


----------



## RJRMINIS (Dec 20, 2005)

Ok here's last night pics....not to good, cause they are dark.....











Just so you know she is put up at night in her stall, with heatlamps and bedded in straw, I do let her out for exercise and if it is nice out to get some sunshine.

Here is TODAY!!!!











And her udder:











I know some are dark, but it is real hard to get pics of the udder, esepcially when you have to crawl under a BIG belly!LOL


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Dec 20, 2005)

i guess winchesters goes first and its a jack. do we get a prize?


----------



## tifflunn (Dec 20, 2005)

O.K. now that I know there are 2 jennies expecting- I am voting Kscowgirl first with a little jenny- but I think there going to be really close!!!!


----------



## RNR (Dec 20, 2005)

WOW Those are some udders!! I bet she will go soon! I can't say which one will go first!! Just hope that all is well with bothe jennies and there babies!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 20, 2005)

Well, now that I have seen KS's jennys udder, I would have to say she will drop first.



She sure cant hold out much longer!



...and its going to be a jack



, go jenny go!!!!


----------



## RJRMINIS (Dec 21, 2005)

Just checked her again, her fluid is REALLY STICKY and appears to be opaque, but not white yet.....

Oh it was so funny, my 7 year old daughter asked why in the world I was taking pics of her udder, and I told her so I could post it, she says mom you know they may think you are weird if you do that, and I said oh no honey, these are other horse and donkey people they will understand!LOL......She looked at me like I was Crazy!LOL


----------



## Winchester Farms (Dec 21, 2005)

oh man KS - i bet your donkey will foal sooner than mine. mine doesnt even have a bag yet. did you have a baby last night??im off to the barn to check again!!!


----------



## jdomep (Dec 21, 2005)

WOW



Just goes to show these jennies will go when THEY want to LOL The day Gracies uds looked like that and had milk ahe had Vernon within 12 hours!

I am anxiously awaiting these births


----------



## Winchester Farms (Dec 21, 2005)

i just got back from the barn, and she the past 3 days she doesnt look nearly as big as she did in those pictures. its like she kept getting bigger and bigger and then she shrank. how is that possible?



i guess she has more time to foal then i thought??


----------



## shminifancier (Dec 21, 2005)

*Miniature Donkeys, on average, carry a foal for 12 months. Average Gestation: 11 months, 3 weeks, 5 days. (Unlike other animals, donkeys can carry their foals from 11 months to 13 months.) *


----------



## Winchester Farms (Dec 21, 2005)

yup - knew that. we have no idea when she was bred so that doesnt really help us out. wish we had some idea!


----------



## jdomep (Dec 21, 2005)

Winchester Farms said:


> yup - knew that. we have no idea when she was bred so that doesnt really help us out. wish we had some idea!
> 526171[/snapback]
> ​


From our donkey birthing book it said something like when the baby gets ready to approach the canal he moves therefor her look changes. Did you post a pic of her little uds yet? Is this her first I can't remember if you knew that or not? I know when we got Grace we thought "anyday" because they had no clue when she was bred - but she continued to add signs weekely until his birth. I think I said this before but one of her last signs was a bag. Is she stretching or itching her backside? Is she getting grouchy? (The day of Grace did not want us to touch her)


----------



## tazz001 (Dec 21, 2005)

Oh my!! I haven't been here is days and we are still under baby donkey watch!! Those poor mommas to be!! They do look miserable!!

Maybe all will have a Christmas Eve baby!!


----------



## RJRMINIS (Dec 21, 2005)

Nothing yet, but now she has wax/dried mild balls on her teats, and if you touch them it just squirts out. My other jenny that foaled in October, didn't go till her milk changed to white. Still waiting for that, but she can't go much longer.....It is warming up and I think that is what she is waiting for, it is 30 degrees here, and Suppose to be warmer tomorrow and by Friday suppose to be 50-60!!!!!!!!! Perfect weather for her to foal!!!!!

Christmas morning or eve would be neat, but I have a feeling she won't wait that long....





Will update you as soon as something new happens!


----------



## Winchester Farms (Dec 21, 2005)

oh lordy. yours will definately go first. im so excited for you. i bet she foals tonight!!!! i bet yours will be a jennet!! can't wait for the good news!!!


----------



## Winchester Farms (Dec 21, 2005)

alright guys i need help. maybe i am totally wrong in thinking we are close to foaling. here are pictures from the 18th:
















she looked like she was going to explode! now look at today! what happened?????











i took a picture of her non-exisiting udder and vulva if you want to to see it. what do you guys think??


----------



## RJRMINIS (Dec 21, 2005)

Winchester:

I think the foal is moving around, when they lay transverse it makes them look huge, but when they move into position for birth, sometimes they look like they where never pregnant....That's what my Ivory Jenny did she was huge, then the baby kicking and moving the next day she looked like she had already had it, I had her stalled so there was no way, but he had moved into position into the birth canal..... I don't think your jenny is to far off, but I would think she would make a bag first......But no two jenny's are the same





My Jenny has had a bag for well over a month, and just now is getting so FULL and before her teats where more pointed in and now they are straight down and full!!!

My guess would be Jan/Feb.... If she has no bag yet.....

Well I better get out and get chores done, I need to put FRESH straw down in her stall........Keeping my fingers crossed it will be soon!

*edited* to fix spelling errors.....I need some sleep, this foal watch is taking it's Toll!!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 21, 2005)

Winchester, I hate to burst you bubble here,






but I had a jenny who looked alot like yours ..was just huge, ready to explode any day, all of a sudden it seemed like there was nothing,



well, the "NOTHING" stayed like that for almost 3 weeks, and then she balooned out again, she had the baby one month AFTER she balooned out the second time.



Luckily, I was the one who bred her so I knew her exact breeding date, but you still have to remember there, not like horses- it takes from 11 to 13 months. If your jenny has no bag its going to be awhile for you yet......but then again, I have a rescue jenny here who went from no bag to a full bag, in 3 days and had her baby on the 3rd day...she was so skinny you didnt even know she was bred, but when we loaded her into our trailer I seen her V, everyone said she wouldnt be able to sustain a pregnancy but 2 months after saving her life she had a healthy little boy.















SOOOOoooo, KS--come on now GO JENNY GO!



Corinne


----------



## RJRMINIS (Dec 22, 2005)

12:15 am IT'S A GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








She is Adorable!!!!!!!! Pics will come tomorrow(or today when I have time to load them) I am heading back out to make sure she gets up and Nurses!!!!

She is still drying but appears to be a Blue-eyed White(Ivory)

More to come!!!!


----------



## tifflunn (Dec 22, 2005)

[SIZE=21pt] *CONGRATULATIONS*[/SIZE]









Pictures if you can pull yourself away



!

Tiffany


----------



## jdomep (Dec 22, 2005)

MERRY CHRISTMAS EARLY





I have been checking often and I was so thrilled to read this this morning



CONGRATS and I can't wait for pics !


----------



## RJRMINIS (Dec 22, 2005)

I will try to get pics soon, I am concerned though, as it is taking her awhile to get moving, she stands ok, and will nurse, but isn't moving her back end like she should, I think she is a little weak, and maybe was so cramped in the womb, hubby says give her a little time, but I am so used to them zooming around the stall by now, I know the straw is harder to walk in, but it has to be in there with the weather.

I just pray she will be running around in no time.....


----------



## RJRMINIS (Dec 22, 2005)

Here are a couple pics of her taken right after she was born...............











We have named her Blessing.......


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 22, 2005)

YAHOOOOOOOO!! CONGRATULATIONS, what a little doll!



I am so glad everything went well with the birthing. How is Mom doing? I love the name--WINTER BLESSING, how very apropiate, and perfect!



How is her backend doing? I hope everythign will be alright. Give her a ((hugg)) from me....and now you can get some sleep!



WInchester, how are things doing by you today? Corinne


----------



## Winchester Farms (Dec 22, 2005)

KS - CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! she is GORGEOUS!! i knew your jennet would foal last night!!!! im so happy for you!!! now my jennet ,



she is driving me nuts. maybe you are right meadowridge. maybe she isnt due until another 2 months. its crazy though - she has loose muscles and when i check her in the morning her vulva has what looks something like crusty blood on the whole length of her vulva, which i heard means her capallaries are breaking from the pressure, is that right? i can see little red capallaries? on the inside of her vulva as well. she seems to be getting cranky and wasnt to eagar to take her animal crackers today, although she did eat them. maybe it's all in my head, and i'm going insane! haha i posted pictures of what she looked like yesterday. oh well. im hoping she is one of those late baggers! KS congrats!!! and post many more pictures!!!!!!


----------



## lilfoot (Dec 22, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!








She is absolutely adorable!! Love her colour! Love her name! Now I wish my Jenny was bred this year. Thanks for the foal fix!


----------



## RJRMINIS (Dec 22, 2005)

She is doing a little better, I think she just needs time to strengthen her tendons....

Hopefully that is all.....SHe is moving around alot better, but still not like she should be.....

Here's a dried off pic:


----------



## Winchester Farms (Dec 22, 2005)

she is soooooooo cute! look at that little dished head!!!!!

here is a picture taken today of the back of my jenney. see that stuff on her vulva? looks sore of like dried blood. what does that mean? shes a LOT looser than yesterday.






am i driving you all nuts with this??

congrats again KS - she is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jdomep (Dec 22, 2005)

OMG - do I have a man for her LOL She is adorable!

Winchester...

I bet her bag will show up soon! Though by the looks (and I can only compare to Grace) Her teats looked like Gracie's at 10 days before - then she got a slight bag then a huge bag the day of.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 22, 2005)

Winchester, that looks to me like it cold be dried urine, on a dark colored animal when urine dries it dont look like a clear urine would normally look, it has a tendency to change to a color more like a orangeish-red, so it could easily be confused with blood. Your jenny dont look like she is ready to have that baby just yet, her vulva should be much more relaxed and it will appear to look alot longer also. I am no vet and only giving you my opinion here, I think if you are really concerned about the discharge you should have your vet look at her. KS-little Blessing is a doll. What area of the hindend does she seem to be stiff in? Regardless, she is a doll, and can come and live by me anytime! Corinne


----------



## RJRMINIS (Dec 22, 2005)

She was down kinda on her ankles at first, but now is up on her hooves.....Back end looks much better, but her front legs seem to be bowing a little.....Everyone told me being in the bedded area with straw is harder for her, but I have to with our weather....ALSO the little skin like flaps on the bottom of her hooves are REALLY thick..... Someone suggested she may have been a little early, I know tendons sometimes take a little time to strengthen.....Definately is working her back legs better now.... If she isn't better in 24-48 hours then the vet will see her, but you have to give the hooves time to harden up and he said that most of them start to straighten up on their own after 48 hrs. I have never had any of my miniature horses or previous miniature donkeys have this problem, but a friend once had a QH foal have problems like this, and he straightened up a litttle after 48hrs, then the vet cemented hindges on his hooves to keep him upright.

She is already upright on her hooves now, but I am concerned now with the front legs looking more bowed. We may have to splint them if she doesn't get better.

But she is up & nursing, and doing well otherwise....Thank Goodness it is warmer here, suppose to be 55-60 tomorrow so maybe I can let her out of the stall for a little bit so she can walk on something besides straw.


----------



## Marnie (Dec 23, 2005)

Oh, My, she is so gorgoeus, just wonderful. I hope everything turns out ok for her, what a little sweetheart she is!


----------



## RNR (Dec 23, 2005)

Congrats on the foal!!! I am so glad all went well with her delivery! I hope she gets to walking better soon! SHE is such a sweet looking baby! I lover her name!

RNR


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 23, 2005)

KS, you have mail. Corinne


----------



## qtrrae (Dec 23, 2005)

KsCowgirl,

Marnie told me to check out your new baby on the Donkey Forum!

She is just adorable!

Love her name, "Winter Blessing!"

OH MY!!! I just know that I have to get me a little long eared donkey!!!!


----------

